# Mystery Breakoff



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

Alright, this is an out-of-the-area, not-quite-pier fishing question. My buddy and I were fishing off the jetties in St. Andrew's State Park in Panama City this morning, and I'm trying to wrap my head around what popped my line. Here's the set-up...

I was using a 9ft shimano rod (lesson learned, those things are hosses), 20lb (.8lb diameter) test powerpro, a 6 inch 30lb wire leader, and a piece of cut bait (hardtail). We were fishing an outgoing tide on the jetties, so the tendency is for close-casted baits to roll under the rocks and break off. Knowing this, we casted accordingly. 

I throw out and my bait rolls back to where I hoped it would. After about 10 seconds, my rod tip heads for the water. But, it was extremely slow. The bend starts - not like a spanish hitting it, just like someone reached up with their finger and started pulling my rod down. It gets a good bend in it and right as I go to set the hook (read: right as I realized 'set the hook, idiot!') my line pops.

Now, immediately I thought it was a rock that had sliced me off. But, there were no rolling breakers to mess with my bait, the water level wasn't doing anything crazy - it was just pretty slick at the time. I reel up and the power pro is cut clean, no fray. Leader is gone - everything. The time during the morning was around 9 am. 

I'm thinking I may have rolled a piece of bait up next to a small shark (I had seen ONE earlier in the morning). I don't know what else behaves like that or can so quickly pop a line. That is, with that kind of take. Anyone else had this happen? 

-R.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I was fishing bob sikes bridge a few years ago,with similar results.8' rod 65# power pro,half mullet. I cast out,and before it hit bottom I think a submarine picked it up.Just a slow steady pull.The rod went first after I tightened the drag down,and when there is about 250 yds of power pro in the air it sounds like a 22 pistol when it pops. What ever had mine did surface once I "set the hook" It never did pulse or speed up or slow down.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

possible a large ray of some type.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

a big, big shark??


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> possible a large ray of some type.


It would have to be as big as the one the river monster guy caught over in china.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL ! dont fret too much, there is alot of teethy creatures out there with razors!! Coulda been teethy fish that ate a bait in water next to ur line, and happen to hit ur line eating that bait. Ur line happen to be in the way!!?? Who knows? You sound like avid angler, you will catch many more!! good luck!!


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

pompanopete said:


> a big, big shark??


With only a 6 inch wire leader, it could have been a very small shark.

My recomendation to the OP is to use a longer wire leader. At least 24 inches. Good luck.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had rays on that must have weighed 100 lbs, they were huge! They hit just like you described. I had on in Pensacola Bay that whipped me pretty good, then when we finally got a look at him, it was "What the hell are we going to do now?" Then he dove under the boat and sucked to the bottom. Couldn't budge him again. Game over.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

That slow, steady, powerful run, straight away - It's almost always a ray. A nice, big shark that you can't turn should be faster than that slow, methodical, take-a-few-yards-at-a-time. The possibility exists that the line popping was coincidental and caused by a spanish or bluefish slashing at your swivel as it moved through the water. Manys-the-time that I've hooked a spanish, only to be cut off by another slashing spanish. A similar thing could have happened with a big ray.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Mine happened in a few seconds,and the line broke mid line......in the air.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like you landed on a baitball with a hungry shark. I had about the same set up as you with a cheater rig and a cig minnows and hooked a shark and it felt like I was hooked to a slow car. But I'm pretty sure it didn't know it was hook because it could of easily spooled me. 

Btw- I didn't know black tip(or any) shark eat cigar minows? 

Best of luck next time!


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have dove there, there are Goliath Grouper that live around the tip of the jetty. It could have pulled and cut the line on a sharp rock/barnacle.


----------

